# Bonnet paint discolour. Polishing tips?



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a navy blue TT . The front bonnet hood is looking discoloured to the rest of the car. It's looking very dull/ worn compared to the rest of the bodywork which is shinier. probably been caused by the engine heat over the years.

Apart from a paint job, is there any decent polish or techniques I could try first to get it looking better?

Cheers


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Difficult to say without pics, but assuming the lacquer is ok, follow these steps...

Wash
Clay
G3 Compound (Farecla) with a DA on low setting with plenty of warm water
By hand and micro fibre polishing pad, if you don't have a DA
Finish off with polish and a wax, like Collinite #845

Preparation is key
Go slow, be patient and work in small sections at a time.. Lay down low tack masking tape to divide bonnet into 4-6 sections.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

PJ#74 said:


> Difficult to say without pics, but assuming the lacquer is ok, follow these steps...
> 
> Wash
> Clay
> ...


No I don't have one, looks like a lot of elbow grease! Thanks for advice, will give it a go.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

PJ#74 said:


> Difficult to say without pics, but assuming the lacquer is ok, follow these steps...
> 
> Wash
> Clay
> ...


Do you think it will be worth it doing it by hand seeing as I don't have a polisher.? I looked online and it mentions to start off with a low rpm like you mentioned and then increase the rpm on the next coat.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You wouldn't get the same results by hand no matter how much elbow grease you put into it mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

It depends how soft the paint is. If it's from a poor respray then the paint may be very soft (1 stage paint) and polishing by hand will be fine. You can tell if it's 1 stage by the colour coming off onto the cloth/pad as you're polishing it. If it's clear coated a machine polisher will probably be needed.

Need a picture really :?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

G3 with warm water, what a mess that'll make, if your going to use a machine there are much better products out there 8)


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Farecla products, they are an international standard at Body Shops.

Warm water is applied in moderation with G3 liquid compound, as like a lubricant works with a clay bar.

When I machine polish my cars, all trim is masked etc. Following cutting compound it gets a further wash down with a Detox, ready for final stages.

In terms of products, everyone will have an opinion! Over 20+ years of detailing, I've tried a load


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

To give you an idea, here are some pictures of my Vela Blue GTV V6 - sorry it's not of the TT, but hopefully it will give you some ideas. Prior to these pictures, the paint was very flat and full of swirls etc. I use a DAS-6 Pro Dual Action machine and well worth the investment IMO 

Forgot to add ... 3M Clay Prep / AG Rapid Detailer + G3 Liquid Compound + Sonus SF/X stage 3-4 + PBW EXP Sealant + Collinite #845 Insulator Wax. The images shown are post G3 stage at the Sonus Stage 3.

One picture just added at completion.

Must get to work on the TT - will be a bit easier than the Alfa with Silver paintwork :lol:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

PJ#74 said:


> Nothing wrong with Farecla products, they are an international standard at Body Shops.
> 
> Warm water is applied in moderation with G3 liquid compound, as like a lubricant works with a clay bar.
> 
> ...


I did'nt say that there was anything wrong with Farecla products, i to have been detailing for 20yrs plus, life long in the motor trade, however products like scholl concepts, menzerna and kochchemie are in another league, and the procedure that you use is old hat and i'm not being rude so dont take as that, but things have moved on mate, a weekend warrior i am not 8), all day every day. again no offence meant.


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

None taken mate 

Indeed... There is So much choice these days and everyone has their way and preferences, and I'm probably set in mine :lol:

I personally really like G3 and it's fairly low cost.

Main thing is that we keep our motors shiny and enjoy the results  ... All the best.


----------

